# Getting off early



## Trainut (Mar 21, 2009)

My wife and I will be traveling on a Guest Reward ticket, (in a bed room) on the CS from LAX to SEA. I want to get off at PDX and stay there for a day or two.

I have a separate (one zone) GR ticket from SEA to MSP departing 3 days later.Will I have a problem if I tell the attendant that we will be getting off at PDX and not reboarding?

I am not looking for any point refund.

We will depart PDX on the Cascades to SEA. We want to ride a Talgo trainset. I will be paying for this short hop, with my Chase GR card. Also want to try out the BC seating

We wanted to ride the Talgo from SEA to VAC, but just found out that that the Talgo train, set is not running due to interior refurburshing They will be subing with Superliners. Talgo will not be back in service till mid June, to late for us.


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 21, 2009)

Trainut said:


> My wife and I will be traveling on a Guest Reward ticket, (in a bed room) on the CS from LAX to SEA. I want to get off at PDX and stay there for a day or two.
> I have a separate (one zone) GR ticket from SEA to MSP departing 3 days later.Will I have a problem if I tell the attendant that we will be getting off at PDX and not reboarding?
> 
> I am not looking for any point refund.


You will have no problem. Just tell them you're getting off at PDX, and then get off. If you are checking bags, be sure to tell the luggage clerk at LAX to tag the bags for PDX.


----------



## jackal (Mar 22, 2009)

Will the baggage folks really let you short-tag a bag? I'd double check with them.

If not, AGR should have no problem changing you to a LAX-PDX ticket, which will make everything legit.


----------



## soitgoes (Mar 22, 2009)

Trainut said:


> I have a separate (one zone) GR ticket from SEA to MSP departing 3 days later.


Two zone, right?



Trainut said:


> We will depart PDX on the Cascades to SEA. We want to ride a Talgo trainset. I will be paying for this short hop, with my Chase GR card. Also want to try out the BC seating


Not that there is anything wrong paying cash, but you should be aware that this is one of the cheap, "special" routes for AGR redemption: 1,000 pts/person in coach and 1,500 pts in business class.


----------



## Trainut (Mar 22, 2009)

Soitgoes: You are right SEA to MSP is a two zone reward. My ooups


----------



## AlanB (Mar 22, 2009)

Trainut, if you already have your tickets in hand then it may not be worth the hassle, but if they are still in the Quik-Trak machine call AGR and have your reservations changed. Both reservations.

Change the CS to PDX, just to avoid any issues, although there really shouldn't be any.

And definately change the two zone award to MSP, as you can include the run on the Talgo in BC in the reservation from SEA to MSP. I did that two years ago, riding the Talgo in BC to SEA from PDX, and then boarding the EB to Chicago all on one two-zone award.


----------



## jackal (Mar 22, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Trainut, if you already have your tickets in hand then it may not be worth the hassle, but if they are still in the Quik-Trak machine call AGR and have your reservations changed. Both reservations.
> Change the CS to PDX, just to avoid any issues, although there really shouldn't be any.
> 
> And definately change the two zone award to MSP, as you can include the run on the Talgo in BC in the reservation from SEA to MSP. I did that two years ago, riding the Talgo in BC to SEA from PDX, and then boarding the EB to Chicago all on one two-zone award.


What sort of layover will they allow you in SEA on such an option? If Trainut wants to spend a day in SEA, he may not be able to if he books PDX-SEA-MSP all on one award.

For that matter, can you book LAX-SEA-MSP as a single two-zone award and save the points? If so, and depending on how long of a layover you can get in SEA, you may still be able to de-board in PDX, take the Talgo, and catch the eastbound EB in SEA all while spending a lot less AGR points.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 22, 2009)

jackal said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Trainut, if you already have your tickets in hand then it may not be worth the hassle, but if they are still in the Quik-Trak machine call AGR and have your reservations changed. Both reservations.
> ...


None, the connection is less than an hour.



jackal said:


> For that matter, can you book LAX-SEA-MSP as a single two-zone award and save the points? If so, and depending on how long of a layover you can get in SEA, you may still be able to de-board in PDX, take the Talgo, and catch the eastbound EB in SEA all while spending a lot less AGR points.


No, LAX-SEA-MSP is not a valid combination, but LAX-PDX-MSP would be.


----------



## Trainut (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.

We will be coming into LA on the SL and GR is letting us spend overnight in LA. According to the rules it should be, a bus and 2 trains from LA to Sacramento and board the CS north bound. I don't want to jeopardize that connection by calling GR. So I think we will just get off at PDX. (let the attendant know) We want to stay one night in PDX and two nights in SEA.

We will not have any checked bags to worry about.


----------

